# Brauche neue Gaming Tastatur



## Gazelle (7. August 2011)

Hallo,
ich suche schon ewig ne neue Tastatur, weil ich derzeit auf ner 10€ Hama Tasta rumhacke....
Eigentlich finde ich vom Preis und vom Design her die Microsoft Sidewinder X4 sehr geil, aber die hat mir zu kleine Tasten, der Abstand zwischen den einzelnen Tasten ist einfach zu minimal.
Außerdem ist mein Finger kaputt, deswegen funktioniert mit der Sidewinder WASD noch viel viel schlechter als mit anderen Tastaturen.

Preislich schwebt mir da etwas so im Bereich 30-70€ vor und Makros wären nicht schlecht wenn ich beim zocken statt WASD auch mal Q Caps Lock AS zocken möchte und nicht immer groß und klein schreiben muss 

Bin mal gespannt, vielen Dank, Gruß Gazelle




Edit: Wenn wir ne Tatstaur gefunden haben, ich brauche auch ne Maus, aber eins nach dem andern.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (7. August 2011)

Es werden zahlreiche Posts mit Empfehlungen zu Logitechs G11/110/15/19 undsoweiter folgen- zurecht. Wenn es denn Deinen Budgetvorstellungen folgend _tatsächlich_ ein _Rubberdome_-Tastenbrett sein soll...


----------



## Gazelle (7. August 2011)

Was ist denn an Rubber Dome schlecht?
Sollte ich mir lieebr eine mechanische besorgen, die sind doch ziemlich teuer!


----------



## Hansvonwurst (7. August 2011)

Gazelle schrieb:


> Was ist denn an Rubber Dome schlecht?


 
Rubberdomes sind meistens nicht so langlebig wie die mechanischen Tastaturen, aber das wichtigste ist, dass du den Anschlag gut und ansprechend findest, daher ist probetippen unerlässlich!


----------



## brennmeister0815 (7. August 2011)

Schau' mal hier 'rein: "Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen", da ist so ziehmlich alles gesagt bzw. geschrieben worden. Ja, _viel_ zu lesen...


----------



## BigBubby (7. August 2011)

Logitech Illuminated und g400 dazu. Gute Mischung, guter Preis.


----------



## Gazelle (7. August 2011)

Die Razer Black Widdow finde ich enorm stark, der Anschlag ist weltklasse, nur zu laut 
UND ZUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU TEUER !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Apfelringo (7. August 2011)

Also ich habe eine Logitech G 510

Amazon.de: logitech

Preislich liegt es etwas über deinen Vorstellungen, aber sie ist es wert.


----------



## Gazelle (7. August 2011)

Ja leck ist die fett 

Edit: Und eine durchgängige Caps Lock ist mir auch lieber, wie hier z.B. http://www.deckkeyboards.com/product_info.php?products_id=96

Daskeyboard würde mich vom Layout ansprechen, aber wahnsinn wie teuer die sind

Und unbedingt USB, kein PS2 Mist!

Jede Tastatur ohne Höhenverstellung mit Anti Rutsch Pads scheidet von vornherein aus!


----------



## tobsel88 (7. August 2011)

Kann die G510 nur empfehlen ist zwar bissl gewoehnungsbeduerftig mit den Tasten links aber sonst Top!


----------



## Gazelle (7. August 2011)

Das mag schon sein, dass die G510 ganz gut ist, aber die halbe Caps Lock nervt mich, ich würde gerne mit der zocken


----------



## koxbox (7. August 2011)

Gazelle schrieb:


> Und unbedingt USB, kein PS2 Mist!


 
Mal btw.,Eigentlich ist USB bei Tastaturen Mist, NUR über PS/2 erhält man das wohl beste Gamerfeature schlechthin, nKRO.
Einziger Vorteil von USB ist, dass es im laufenden Windows-Betrieb erkannt wird, einen Geschwindigkeitsvorteil bekommst du dadurch aber nicht, es sei denn du denkst dass eine Tastatur riesige Datenmengenübertragen muss


----------



## moparcrazy (7. August 2011)

@TE: Kein Geld ausgeben wollen aber im #9 post 'ne Deck als Vergleich zeigen!


----------



## Own3r (7. August 2011)

Ich würde die Logitech G15r nehmen, denn sie ist meiner Meinung nach eine gute Tastatur für einen guten Preis. Mechanische Tastaturen bekommtst du nur für recht viel Geld (mindestens 50€, dann aber ohne extra Features).

Als Maus empfehle ich dir die Logitech G400/G500.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (7. August 2011)

Gazelle schrieb:


> Und unbedingt USB, kein PS2 Mist!


Bei allem Respekt, der Einzige Mist ist derjenige, den Du an dieser Stelle geschrieben hast. _Erst_ einmal gründlich recherchieren, _dann_ posten -> 





> ...NUR über PS/2 erhält man das wohl beste Gamerfeature schlechthin, nKRO.


Meine FILCO's sind ganz bewusst via PS/2 am Rechner angeschlossen!


----------



## brennmeister0815 (7. August 2011)

Gazelle schrieb:


> Die Razer Black Widdow finde ich enorm stark, der Anschlag ist weltklasse, nur zu laut
> UND ZUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU TEUER !!!!!!!!!!!!!


 Was in aller Welt ist _das_ für ein Post


----------



## Gazelle (8. August 2011)

Deins nennt man dann wohl Doppelpost 
Das gibts nen Button "Bearbeiten" nur mal so 


USB, weil bisher jede PS2 bei mir gebugt hat, kann natürlich auch am MBO liegen
Warum ist denn PS2 besser als USB?



moparcrazy schrieb:


> @TE: Kein Geld ausgeben wollen aber im #9 post 'ne Deck als Vergleich zeigen!


Und bevor hier jetzt weiter rumgenörgelt wird, erstmal lesen ja ....sollen für gewohnlich ein paar Menschen können!


----------



## brennmeister0815 (8. August 2011)

Gazelle schrieb:


> Deins nennt man dann wohl Doppelpost
> Das gibts nen Button "Bearbeiten" nur mal so
> USB, weil bisher jede PS2 bei mir gebugt hat, kann natürlich auch am MBO liegen
> Warum ist denn PS2 besser als USB?


 Na huch  mein _erster_ Doppelpost seit 799 vorhergehenden Posts  Wenn _mehrere_ Tastaturen an Deinem Mainboard nicht richtig funktionieren, liegt es aller Voraussicht nach am Board. Warum ist für eine (mechanische) Tastatur der PS/2-Anschluss besser? Wegen N-Key-Roll-Over:
*Key Rollover (#KRO & NKRO)*
NKRO is when you can press as many keys as you want at the same time,    and all of them go through. This is similar to what some 'gaming    keyboards' incorrectly market as "anti-ghosting", even though Logitech    and Razer only apply it to the WASD cluster. Note that _right now_   only PS/2 keyboards  can exhibit full n-key rollover; though Microsoft   and Ducky are just two companies who have already looked at designing   NKRO over USB.
#KRO, where # = Any Number, is the key roll over of your board; and   stands for the maximum number of keys you can press without experiencing   any key blocking. 
Many USB mechanical Keyboards are labeled as 6KRO, meaning any 6 keys   can be pressed at once without the user experiencing blocking. This is   generally enough for most users. Though a limited number of games may   have a problem with 6KRO. 
USB keyboards with 6KRO also allow for a maximum of 4 modifier keys to   be used with those 6 normal keys. These modifiers include CTRL, ALT,   Shift, & Super (Windows, Command, or Meta Key.) 
Sometimes this also includes the FN key present on select keyboards.
-> Mechanical Keyboard Guide - Overclock.net - Overclocking.net


----------



## moparcrazy (8. August 2011)

Lesen ist doch das mit den Wörtern die dann einen Satz ergeben?
Wenn es dir nur um das layout der Deck geht das ist US und bei allen mit Us layout gleich.
Zum Thema USB/PS2 sicher hat PS2 theoretische Vorteile aber solange dir nicht plötzlich einige Zusatz Finger wachsen  solltest du mit 6KRO glücklich werden.


----------



## Gazelle (8. August 2011)

Haha mehr als 6KRO brauche ich sowieso nicht, mehr wär reiner Luxus, selbst bei Starcraft kommt es selten vor, dass man mehr als 6 Tasten drückt, bei 5 Fingern 

Also ne Mechanische kommt in ein paar Jahren vll in Frage, wenn bei Xarmor und co. die bugs verschwunden sind, gibt nichts ärgerlicheres als ne teuere Tasta mit solchen Bugs!!! 
Aber so viele Makrotasten wie bei den Logitechs brauch ich wirklich nicht, außerdem finde ich das Schreibgefühl bei denen beschissen, da ist meine 10€ Tasta ja angenehmer!!!!


----------



## BigBubby (8. August 2011)

haste die illumiated mal genutzt? die logitech gamingtastaturen sind leider wirklich vom schreibgefühl her nicht so toll.


----------



## gh0st76 (8. August 2011)

Gazelle schrieb:


> Haha mehr als 6KRO brauche ich sowieso nicht, mehr wär reiner Luxus, selbst bei Starcraft kommt es selten vor, dass man mehr als 6 Tasten drückt, bei 5 Fingern


 
Aber NKRO hat den Vorteil das alle Tasten und Kombinationen erkannt werden. Nicht nur wie bei der Black Widow um den "Gamingcluster" die 6 Tasten und auf der restlichen Tastatur maximal 2 Tasten. Das mechanische teurer sind sollte eigentlich logisch sein. Kauf mal als Privatperson bei Cherry Switches. Die kosten im durchschnitt 1,50 €. Das jetzt mal 102 Tasten. Dann merkst du das eine mechanische gar nicht so teuer ist.


----------



## Gazelle (8. August 2011)

gh0st76 schrieb:


> Aber NKRO hat den Vorteil das alle Tasten und Kombinationen erkannt werden. Nicht nur wie bei der Black Widow um den "Gamingcluster" die 6 Tasten und auf der restlichen Tastatur maximal 2 Tasten. Das mechanische teurer sind sollte eigentlich logisch sein. Kauf mal als Privatperson bei Cherry Switches. Die kosten im durchschnitt 1,50 €. Das jetzt mal 102 Tasten. Dann merkst du das eine mechanische gar nicht so teuer ist.



Ja, aber ich habe derzeit leider nicht das Geld daür und wüsste auch gar nicht welche ich dann nehmen sollte, erstmal die Auswahl (schwarz, blau, braun) und testen kann ich sie auch nirgends bei mir in der Nähe....



BigBubby schrieb:


> haste die illumiated mal genutzt? die logitech gamingtastaturen sind leider wirklich vom schreibgefühl her nicht so toll.


 
Sry, aber ich bin absolut kein Fan von Logitech Tastaturen....


----------



## BigBubby (8. August 2011)

@gh0st76
Das ist ja Polemik. 
Wenn ich am lokalen Elektrohändler Widerstände/Spulen kaufe, kosten die auch Schweine Geld. Deshalb ist ein 100€ Netzteil trotzdem nicht billig.
Was es hier im Einzelhandel kostet, sagt nichts über den wahren Wert aus.

Mechanische Tastaturen sind nur aus einem Grund so teuer. Weil sie nicht in so großen Massen produziert werden, wie andere Tastaturen und damit Entwicklung und ähnliche Sachen auf weniger Einheiten verteilt werden müssen. Dazu ist die Community bereit das Geld zu zahlen.
Ansonsten würden die auch in ähnlichen Preisregionen wie "normale" Tastaturen liegen.

@Gazelle
Wenn du kein Fan im allgemeinen davon bist, solltest du auch keine Kaufempfehlung ausstellen gegen Logitech. Dann ist das eine rein subjektive Geschichte. (Trotzdem würde ich dir empfehlen nur der Erfahrung wegen im MM oder Saturn, einfach mal die illuminated anzufassen, damit du einfach verstehst, dass logitech nicht gleich logitech ist.)
Ich mag Razormäuse persönlich auch nicht. Trotzdem empfehle ich sie auch gerne, weil es an sich keine schlechten Mäuse sind, und viele damit zufrieden.


----------



## gh0st76 (8. August 2011)

BigBubby schrieb:


> Das ist ja Polemik.
> Wenn ich am lokalen Elektrohändler Widerstände/Spulen kaufe, kosten die auch Schweine Geld. Deshalb ist ein 100€ Netzteil trotzdem nicht billig.
> Was es hier im Einzelhandel kostet, sagt nichts über den wahren Wert aus.
> 
> ...



Mechanische werden schon in großen Mengen hergestellt. Die Technik ist aufwändiger als die Gummimatten in den Rubberdomes. Das hat mit geringen Mengen nichts zu tun wenn man mal sieht wie viele Hersteller es gibt die mechanische Tastaturen produzieren. Das hat nichts mit Polemik zu tun. Klar. Die Hersteller nehmen andere Mengen ab als eine Privatperson. 

@TE

Die blauen sind eher was für Vielschreiber. Auch wenn Razer es hinstellt das die die blauen Switches ausgesucht haben weil die ideal wären. Die hatten einfach keine andere Wahl weil der Hersteller der Tastatur die Scorpius momentan nur mit blues anbietet. Die browns sind für viele Spieler gut. Ich selber bevorzuge die blacks weil die etwas straffer sind. Viele bemängeln aber bei den blacks das diese die Finger ermüden würden. Man kann bei Amazon schön testen. Rückgaberecht sei dank. Mechanische wirst du bis auf die Black Widow nicht in den "Fachmärkten" finden da dort meistens nur die typischen Mainstream Hersteller zu finden sind.


----------



## BigBubby (8. August 2011)

Ich will diesen Thread nicht missbrauchen, deshalb nur das.

Bei Geizhalz.at (schnellste wo ich kurz vergleichen konnte) gibt es 58 Positionen zu mechanischen Tastaturen. Davon sind 45 nur Variationen von 3 Typen.
Ingesamt sind es 763 (mit den mechanischen) Tastaturen. Da kannst du ja mal umrechnen, wie das die Verhältnisse sind.  Was natürlich nichts über die Stückzahlen aussagt. Aber glaub mir die billigen Cherry und Logitech werden um ein vielfaches (wir reden hier von Potenzen) öfter verkauft als die mechanischen. 

Mechanische Tastaturen sind (noch?) ein Nischenprodukt auf dem Tastaturmarkt, daher auch der hohe Preis.


----------



## Gazelle (8. August 2011)

gh0st76 schrieb:


> Mechanische werden schon in großen Mengen hergestellt. Die Technik ist aufwändiger als die Gummimatten in den Rubberdomes. Das hat mit geringen Mengen nichts zu tun wenn man mal sieht wie viele Hersteller es gibt die mechanische Tastaturen produzieren. Das hat nichts mit Polemik zu tun. Klar. Die Hersteller nehmen andere Mengen ab als eine Privatperson.
> 
> @TE
> 
> Die blauen sind eher was für Vielschreiber. Auch wenn Razer es hinstellt das die die blauen Switches ausgesucht haben weil die ideal wären. Die hatten einfach keine andere Wahl weil der Hersteller der Tastatur die Scorpius momentan nur mit blues anbietet. Die browns sind für viele Spieler gut. Ich selber bevorzuge die blacks weil die etwas straffer sind. Viele bemängeln aber bei den blacks das diese die Finger ermüden würden. Man kann bei Amazon schön testen. Rückgaberecht sei dank. Mechanische wirst du bis auf die Black Widow nicht in den "Fachmärkten" finden da dort meistens nur die typischen Mainstream Hersteller zu finden sind.


 
Also mit blacks wäre ich dann auf jedenfall nicht glücklich, kaputte Hand sei dank, ich brauche eher einen minimalen, aber leicht überwindbaren Widerstand mit ausreichend Feedback.
Also haben die blauen den geringsten Widerstand? 



BigBubby schrieb:


> Ich will diesen Thread nicht missbrauchen, deshalb nur das.
> 
> Bei Geizhalz.at (schnellste wo ich kurz vergleichen konnte) gibt es 58 Positionen zu mechanischen Tastaturen. Davon sind 45 nur Variationen von 3 Typen.
> Ingesamt sind es 763 (mit den mechanischen) Tastaturen. Da kannst du ja mal umrechnen, wie das die Verhältnisse sind.  Was natürlich nichts über die Stückzahlen aussagt. Aber glaub mir die billigen Cherry und Logitech werden um ein vielfaches (wir reden hier von Potenzen) öfter verkauft als die mechanischen.
> ...



Die ANzahl an Mechanischen Tastaturen sagt in der Tat nichts über Stückzahlen aus und Cherry usw. sind billige Produkte für den Massenmarkt!



BigBubby schrieb:


> @gh0st76
> Das ist ja Polemik.
> Wenn ich am lokalen Elektrohändler Widerstände/Spulen kaufe, kosten die auch Schweine Geld. Deshalb ist ein 100€ Netzteil trotzdem nicht billig.
> Was es hier im Einzelhandel kostet, sagt nichts über den wahren Wert aus.
> ...


 
Wo habe ich eine Kaufempfehlung ausgesprochen?
Die Illiminated habe ich im Fachhandel schon mal an den Fingern gehabt, naja.....


----------



## BigBubby (8. August 2011)

ok. hast du nicht. da habe ich die gemixed mit anderen.


zu den mechanischen:
Ich würde schätzen, dass auf alle 1.000 vielleicht sogar 10.000 herkömmliche Tastaturen eine mechanische kommt, eher noch weniger. 
Toms Hardware hat auch geschrieben, dass es nur ein Nischenprodukt ist.

95% der geschäfte haben keine mechanischen Tastaturen. 99% der Leute wollen einfach eine billige Tastatur. 
Deshalb können sie gar nichts anderes als ein Nischenprodukt sein...


----------



## Gazelle (8. August 2011)

Aber anscheinend ein ziemlich gutes Nischenprodukt....mal sehen was es für eine Tastatur wird, wahrscheinlich eine Roccat, höhöö hö höhöö 

Kann es eigentlich sein, dass die mechanischen Tastaturen größere/höhere Tasten haben?


----------



## Fleshless91 (8. August 2011)

Gazelle schrieb:
			
		

> Also mit blacks wäre ich dann auf jedenfall nicht glücklich, kaputte Hand sei dank, ich brauche eher einen minimalen, aber leicht überwindbaren Widerstand mit ausreichend Feedback.
> Also haben die blauen den geringsten Widerstand?



Das was du suchst dürften die brown switches sein. Haben noch einen geringen wiederatand wie die blues nur ohne klick und sind allgemein leichter zu betätigen. Den geringaten wiederstand haben due reds, welche aber linear sind und kaum zu bekommen.

Mfg Fleshless


----------



## Gazelle (8. August 2011)

Lineare sind doch die mit dem weichen Anschlag der sich idR auch nicht sonderlich verändert, Soft mit leichtem Klick und etwas härterem Anschlag und Klick ist dann die volle Dröhnung lauten Schreibens, nicht wahr?   

Die Black Widdow hat mir im Laden gar nicht mal so schlecht gefallen, die hat soweit ich weiß blaue und ist eine veränderte Scorpius, oder? 
Außerdem ist der verringerte Tastenabstand von 2mm gar nichts für mich, und gibt es denn wirklich keine mechanische mit Makros????? 

Edit: Mit Makros außerhalb der BW


----------



## Forfex (8. August 2011)

Ich hör immer, mechanische sind teuer. Meine steelseries 6gv2 kostet ca. 70 Euro.
Bei dem Preis gehts doch bei den BlingBlinghastenichtgesehnRubbers erst los. Und wenn man dann noch die Haltbarkeit von Denen abrechnet, zahlt man wohl 2x oder3x drauf gegenüber Mechs.


----------



## Gazelle (8. August 2011)

Die Steelseries scheidet grundsätzlich aus weil sie nicht höhenverstellbar ist!

Edit: Ne Maus hab ich wohl schon gefunden: Razer Orochi


----------



## brennmeister0815 (9. August 2011)

Gazelle schrieb:


> Also mit blacks wäre ich dann auf jedenfall nicht glücklich, kaputte Hand sei dank, ich brauche eher einen minimalen, aber leicht überwindbaren Widerstand mit ausreichend Feedback.


 Schau mal hier, die Abbildung erklärt schon einiges: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BigBubby (9. August 2011)

klicken tun sie also alle etwa bei 60cNewton. Nur danach ist der große unterschied. Von den Daten her würde ich ja die Blacks oder Brown nehmen (aber das soll der Threadsteller für sich entscheiden)


----------



## brennmeister0815 (9. August 2011)

Wenn denn dann die *Brownies*, die *Blacks* haben einen gleichmäßig ansteigenden Tastendruck. Das taktile Feedback der *Brownies* sollte _*Gazelle*_ zusagen.


----------



## moparcrazy (9. August 2011)

BigBubby schrieb:


> klicken tun sie also alle etwa bei 60cNewton. Nur danach ist der große unterschied.


 Ja, klicken tun die alle wenn Du jede taste bis zum BODENBLECH durch HÄMMERST.
Du hast Dich aber schon mit dem Diagramm auseinandergesetzt, oder?
Blue Switch klicken sonnst keine!


----------



## BL4CK_92 (9. August 2011)

*hier stand mal etwas falsches*


----------



## BigBubby (10. August 2011)

moparcrazy schrieb:


> Ja, klicken tun die alle wenn Du jede taste bis zum BODENBLECH durch HÄMMERST.
> Du hast Dich aber schon mit dem Diagramm auseinandergesetzt, oder?
> Blue Switch klicken sonnst keine!


 
Das klicken war ein Synonym für den Signalimpuls, um diesen zu erreichen müssen immer erst 60cN überwundern werden. Meine Formulierung war ungenau, aber es ist so, dass bei keinen der Tastaturen ein höherer Widerstand überwunden werden, um eine Signal auszulösen, als beim anderen und darum ging es den Threadsteller, dass er wegen verletzter Hand nicht so viel Widerstand haben will.


----------



## gh0st76 (10. August 2011)

Wäre mir neu das meine Tastenbretter mir blacks klicken. Dafür muss ich die echt bis zum Anschlag runterhämmern. Wenn ich so schreibe wie ich es sonst mache dann ist die sogar leiser als eine Rubberdome. Dafür lösen die Tasten ja eher aus als bei Gummimatten. Bei den browns ist das noch Gewöhnungssache gegenüber den blacks. Aber das klappt auch noch. Würde den TE auch eher zu einer Tastatur mit browns raten. Die sind schön leichtgängig. Reds wären noch besser aber dafür müsste man in China bestellen weil die Pros da total auf die Switches stehen.


----------



## streetjumper16 (10. August 2011)

G15 

Hällt viel aus, hat ein schönes Design, ist beleuchtet etc. 
Kann nicht klagen ^^


----------



## BigBubby (10. August 2011)

Die sind inzwischen in einer ganz anderen Liga


----------



## streetjumper16 (10. August 2011)

BigBubby schrieb:


> Die sind inzwischen in einer ganz anderen Liga


 


In was für einer Lige ?


----------



## BigBubby (10. August 2011)

lesen, verstehen.


----------



## streetjumper16 (10. August 2011)

BigBubby schrieb:


> lesen, verstehen.


 

Ich verstehe es aber nicht!!!


----------



## BigBubby (10. August 2011)

hast du dir den Thread mal durchgelesen? Worüber die die letzten 10 Posts reden?
Die sprechen von mechanischen Tastaturen. Das ist eine etwas andere Liga als die "GamingTastaturen" von Logitech, da technisch hochwertiger. Wurde hier aber auch gesagt.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (10. August 2011)

Es geht hier darum, dass der TE eine mechanische Tasatur kaufen will und nur noch über Switches diskutiert wird!


----------



## streetjumper16 (10. August 2011)

Ich hab den Titel gelesen und da steht ja Gaming Tastatur!!


----------



## gh0st76 (10. August 2011)

Gazelle schrieb:


> Die Black Widdow hat mir im Laden gar nicht mal so schlecht gefallen, die hat soweit ich weiß blaue und ist eine veränderte Scorpius, oder?


 
Richtig. Siehe hier. 
Ione Technology Inc.

Hat sogar den von Razer beworbenen "Gamingcluster".  Haben die halt eingekauft, leicht verändert und dann teuer auf den Markt geworfen.


----------



## Forfex (10. August 2011)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Ich hab den Titel gelesen und da steht ja Gaming Tastatur!!



Eben und das trifft nur auf Mechs zu. Die anderen sind Blender.


----------



## streetjumper16 (10. August 2011)

Forfex schrieb:


> Eben und das trifft nur auf Mechs zu. Die anderen sind Blender.


 

? Meine G15 ist ja keine Mech und mit ihr kann man sehr gut zocken!


----------



## Hansvonwurst (10. August 2011)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> ? Meine G15 ist ja keine Mech und mit ihr kann man sehr gut zocken!


Dieses Thema hatten wir in schon vielen anderen Threads und afaik auch hier!
Sonst kann man sich auch mal hier einlesen und mitmachen:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...ge-und-diskussion-mechanische-tastaturen.html


----------



## streetjumper16 (10. August 2011)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Dieses Thema hatten wir in schon vielen anderen Threads und afaik auch hier!
> Sonst kann man sich auch mal hier einlesen und mitmachen:
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...ge-und-diskussion-mechanische-tastaturen.html


 

Danke für den Link!
Aber was genau ist den der Unterschied zwischen Mechanisch und die andren ?


LG


----------



## gh0st76 (10. August 2011)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Danke für den Link!
> Aber was genau ist den der Unterschied zwischen Mechanisch und die andren ?
> 
> 
> LG


 
Bei einer G15 ist eine Kontaktfolie unter den Tasten auf die man die Gumminippel runterdrückt um eine Taste auszulösen. Bei einer mechanischen sind unter jeder Taste einzelne Schalter verbaut die das machen. Mechanische lösen auch eher aus. Bei einer Rubberdome muss man die Taste komplett durchdrücken während bei einer mechanischen etwa bei der hälfte des Tastenhubs ausgelöst wird.

Edit: Auf den Fotos erkennt man den Unterschied am besten.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Forfex (10. August 2011)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> ? *Meine G15 ist ja keine Mech *und mit ihr kann man sehr gut zocken!



*Das steht ausser Frage.
* 

Und gut zocken ist ein rein subjektives Gefühl,was nichts darüber aussagt ob es eine gute oder schlechte Gaming Taste ist. Versuche mal eine Mech, gib Ihr ein paar tage Zeit und dann bewerte nochmal.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (10. August 2011)

Leute, wir werden hier so ziemlich Off-Topic!
Es geht hier nicht um die streetjumpers Vorlieben!
(Und @ Forfex: übrigens auch nicht darum, dass eine Mecha jedem gefallen muss)


----------



## Forfex (10. August 2011)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Leute, wir werden hier so ziemlich Off-Topic!
> Es geht hier nicht um die streetjumpers Vorlieben!
> (Und @ Forfex: übrigens auch nicht darum, dass eine Mecha jedem gefallen muss)



Wo steht das denn geschrieben,das sie das soll ? Ich sage blos, probier sie mal aus und Du findest vieleicht ein für Dich passende bessere Tastatur.


----------



## Gazelle (10. August 2011)

gh0st76 schrieb:


> Bei einer G15 ist eine Kontaktfolie unter den Tasten auf die man die Gumminippel runterdrückt um eine Taste auszulösen. Bei einer mechanischen sind unter jeder Taste einzelne Schalter verbaut die das machen. Mechanische lösen auch eher aus. Bei einer Rubberdome muss man die Taste komplett durchdrücken während bei einer mechanischen etwa bei der hälfte des Tastenhubs ausgelöst wird.
> 
> Edit: Auf den Fotos erkennt man den Unterschied am besten.
> 
> ...



"Mechanische lösen eher aus", das ist für mich der entscheidende Satz in diesem Fred, Danke.....damit ist die Sache glasklar: eine Mechanische wird es, weil ich, wie schon gesagt, links nciht so viel Druck ausüben kann, wegen Verletzung.....Top 



streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Danke für den Link!
> Aber was genau ist den der Unterschied zwischen Mechanisch und die andren ?
> 
> 
> LG


 
Danke für die Frage, daraus resultierte ghosts Antwort, die für mich sehr wichtig ist 


Jetzt wundert mich auch nicht mehr warum die ganzen Starcraft I Progamer mit so scheinbar billigen Misttastaturen zocken....ich dachte immer was wollen die damit, jetzt weiß ich dass diese Klötze mechanische sind


----------



## moparcrazy (10. August 2011)

BigBubby schrieb:


> Das klicken war ein Synonym für den Signalimpuls, um diesen zu erreichen müssen immer erst 60cN überwundern werden. Meine Formulierung war ungenau, aber es ist so, dass bei keinen der Tastaturen ein höherer Widerstand überwunden werden, um eine Signal auszulösen, als beim anderen und darum ging es den Threadsteller, dass er wegen verletzter Hand nicht so viel Widerstand haben will.


 Ich muss hier leider noch mal nach legen. Sorry! Schau Dir doch echt mal das Diagramm an...
Kraft die angewendet werden muss zum auslösen einer Taste: Black= 60cN Blue= 50cN Brown= 45cN Clear= 55cN Red=45cN
Das kling vielleicht nach wenig unterschied täuscht aber den die  Unterschiede und damit das Gefühl beim betätigen der Taste sind immens!  Ich habe zwei Tastaturen mit Brown's eine mit Blue's und eine mit  Black's das einzige was die gleich haben ist Tastenhub von 4mm und  auslösen des Signals bei 2mm
Das ganze noch mal zum nachlesen:
Default:Cherry switches and boards - geekhack forums


----------



## Gazelle (10. August 2011)

Hey cool Danke, also definitiv geht eine *Brown* "besser" als eine *Black* (besser: meint hier für mich, also leichter)


----------



## BigBubby (10. August 2011)

moparcrazy: Du verstehst mich glaube ich nicht.

Um das Auslösen zu erreichen muss man immer mindestens einmal 60cN aufbringen. Dass man danach wieder weniger aufbringen muss, um den restlichen mm bis zum Auslösen zu überwinden, ist eine ganz andere Geschichte.
Natürlich ist das Gefühl auch jedes mal ein anderes, trotzdem muss bei jedem der Tasten mind. 60cN aufgebracht werden, um das Auslösen zu erreichen. Es sei denn, man drückt immer nur eine Taste zwischen 1,8 und 2,2 mm. Dann hast du recht und man muss verschieden viel Kraft aufwenden.
Kann sein, dass deine Aussagen korrekt sind, trotzdem sagen die Diagramme etwas anderes.

@Gazelle
Es ist so, dass bei Blue und Brown erst eine Art Widerstand überwunden werden muss (das ist der Buckel bei 1,8mm etwa), danach gehts etwas leichter und er klickt (Vergleichbar mit Grillzünder oder elektrischen Feuerzeug (Es wird schwieriger, bis es zündet und danach ist wieder leichter weiter zu drücken.), aber natürlich sehr sehr viel leichtergängig.).
Bei den Black ist es wie, wenn du eine Feder zusammendrückst. Je weiter du reindrückst, desto schwerer wird es.


----------



## moparcrazy (10. August 2011)

@BigBubby: So Letzter versuch... danach gebe ich auf!
     Black's starten mit ca40cN bei 4mm und lösen mit 60cN bei 2mm aus am  ende wenn Du die Taste voll durchgedrückt hast wirkt eine kraft von  80cN auf deinen Finger.
     Blue's starten mit ca35cN auslösen mit 50cN Dazwischen kommt noch  der taktiele bump der mit ca60cN wirkt und am ende voll durchgedrückt  wieder 60cN.
Darüber gibt's auch eine Auflistung finde ich aber leider grad     nicht. Die kraft die aufgewendet werden muss um die Taste überhaupt     in Bewegung zu versetzen variiert bei den switches je nach farbe  auch! Auch Diagramme muss man richtig lesen und verstehen...


----------



## Gazelle (10. August 2011)

Da hat moparcrazy eindeutig Recht, so geht es aus den Diagrammen hervor und nicht anders!


----------



## BigBubby (10. August 2011)

So habe ich es auch geschrieben und ich wiederhole es gern. Damit z.B. ein A auf dem Bildschirm auftaucht, muss man IMMER die 60cN mindestens für einen Moment aufwenden. Diese 60cN muss dein Finger für diesen Moment, was meist der Bruchteil einer Sekunde ist, aufbringen, damit die Taste das macht, was du willst.
Also ist es auch immer in etwa die gleiche belastung für deine Finger, wenn du drauf tippst, egal ob blue black oder brown. 

Unterscheiden tun sie sich nur im Tippgefühl und NICHT in der Belastung für die erkrankte Hand. Die muss immer 60cN für einen Teil aufbringen...

Das habe ich am Anfang gesagt, in der Mitte und auch am Ende und so steht es in den diagrammen.


----------



## Gazelle (10. August 2011)

Aber dann erklär mir doch mal wieso sich eine Blue leichter anfühlt als eine Black?
Weil man bei der einen mehr Kraft aufwenden muss als bei der anderen über einen längeren Weg, ob da zwischendrinn mal ein taktiele bumb von 60 cN ist.


----------



## BigBubby (10. August 2011)

Weil die meissten bis anschlag drücken und nicht bis realtion.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (10. August 2011)

Gazelle schrieb:


> Da hat moparcrazy eindeutig Recht, so geht es aus den Diagrammen hervor und nicht anders!


 Es geht aus den Diagrammen hervor und es _ist_ tatsächlich auch so, dies sage ich aus eigener Erfahrung. Sozusagen ein _Tipp_  Und die Sache, eine Taste bis zum (bitteren) Ende durchzudrücken gewöhnt man sich mit etwas Disziplin und Training ab, ich schreibe jetzt -noch- schneller


----------



## moparcrazy (10. August 2011)

Es lässt mir echt keine ruhe...
Brown's start 40cN auslösen 45cN bump 55cN durchdrücken 60cN
Bitte, lies doch mal das sch#%& Diagramm!!!


BigBubby schrieb:


> Weil die meissten bis anschlag drücken und nicht bis realtion.


 In welcher Statistik steht das?
Lass mich raten das hast du persönlich beobachtet.
Deshalb meintest Du wahrscheinlich auch das die alle klicken...


----------



## streetjumper16 (10. August 2011)

gh0st76 schrieb:


> Bei einer G15 ist eine Kontaktfolie unter den Tasten auf die man die Gumminippel runterdrückt um eine Taste auszulösen. Bei einer mechanischen sind unter jeder Taste einzelne Schalter verbaut die das machen. Mechanische lösen auch eher aus. Bei einer Rubberdome muss man die Taste komplett durchdrücken während bei einer mechanischen etwa bei der hälfte des Tastenhubs ausgelöst wird.
> 
> Edit: Auf den Fotos erkennt man den Unterschied am besten.
> 
> ...


 

Danke dir für die ausfürliche Beschreibung 
Jetzt weiß ich was der Unterschied ist 

LG


----------



## BigBubby (11. August 2011)

moparcrazy schrieb:


> Es lässt mir echt keine ruhe...
> Brown's start 40cN auslösen 45cN bump 55cN durchdrücken 60cN
> Bitte, lies doch mal das sch#%& Diagramm!!!


Ok der Bump könnte dort 55cN vielleicht auch 58cN sein. Bei dem riesig aufgelösten Bild ist es schwer zu erkennen. Das muss ich zugeben, dass es etwas weniger als 60cN sind. Die Blues sind übrigens minimal über der 60cN linie... 





> In welcher Statistik steht das?
> Lass mich raten das hast du persönlich beobachtet.


Da die meisten Leute keine mechanischen Tastaturen kennen und teilweise sogar noch aus der Schreibmaschinenzeit kommen, ist es so, dass viele Leute komplett durchdrücken. Das hat nichts mit Statistik zu tun. 





> Deshalb meintest Du wahrscheinlich auch das die alle klicken...


Ich habe nie behauptet, dass sie alle akustisch klicken. ich war nur zu faul Auslösepunkt auszuschreiben, weil ich etwas schreibfaul bin.
Klick muss nicht das akustische Signal wiedergeben, sondern einen Klick benutzt man allgemein als Synonym für das Auslösen z.B. einer Maus oder durch eine Taste. Natürlich entstand dieses aus dem Geräusch heraus, aber hat sich inzwischen verselbstständigt. Aber sich über so etwas lustig zu machen spricht nicht gerade für dich oder bist du 12? Ich denke nicht. Also benimm dich auch nicht so.


----------



## Gazelle (11. August 2011)

BigBubby schrieb:


> Ich habe nie behauptet, dass sie alle akustisch klicken. ich war nur zu faul Auslösepunkt auszuschreiben, weil ich etwas schreibfaul bin.


 
Kauf dir doch eine mechanische, vll. kommt dann kein Schreibfaulheit mehr auf


----------



## BigBubby (11. August 2011)

Gazelle schrieb:


> Kauf dir doch eine mechanische Tastatur, vielleicht kommt dann keine Schreibfaulheit mehr auf.


 
Scheint nicht zu helfen


----------



## moparcrazy (12. August 2011)

@BigBubby: Da DU ja alles richtig erklärt hast und das ja schon von  Anfang an möchte ich mich aufrichtig bei Dir entschuldigen. Meine  Spitzfindigkeiten und Wortklaubereien tun mir wirklich Leid. Schließlich  ist das hier ein Technik Forum da ist klare Definition und präziser  Ausdruck wichtig! Als kleine Wiedergutmachung nehme ich ein Zitat in  meine Signatur auf. So können alle sehen wie ich mich zum Horst mache.

Als nächstes werde ich meinen Beitrag Melden. Möchte damit nämlich nicht  gegen Foren Regeln verstoßen und werde falls erforderlich natürlich  meine Sig. sofort ändern...
Man muss sich ja seinem alter entsprechend der Verantwortung stellen!


----------



## brennmeister0815 (12. August 2011)

Wow 
Respekt


----------



## BigBubby (12. August 2011)

Ja, war sehr wage formuliert, und ja, ich habe es danach etwa 5 mal genauer erklärt, wie die Aussage zu verstehen ist. Deine kindliche Reaktion sagt aber alles.


----------



## moparcrazy (12. August 2011)

Jupp.


----------



## Gazelle (12. August 2011)

Also hat Big Bubby doch Recht und mopa auch, ihr habt nur aneinander vorbeigeredet 
Schön, dass sich jetzt alle wieder lieb haben


----------



## moparcrazy (12. August 2011)

Zurück zum Thema: Denke du wirst mit den Brown's Glücklich werden. 
Hier noch mal eine genaue Auflistung der Kräfte einzelner Switches. Zu finden unter "Common Key Switches"
Mechanical Keyboard Guide - Overclock.net - Overclocking.net


----------

